# Can a septic line make right angles?



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

i would recommend using two 45,s with at least a 1 foot piece between them so as to make a smoother transition into the turn. If you find it necessary to use a 90, then use a long turn 90 and install a clean out, I believe it is code to install a clean out where there is a 90 anyway. The two 45,s are your best bet.


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

It seems like two 45º angles would create a tighter radius. I'm I mistaken?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I've had a 90 degree L in my main 4" septic line for more than 30 years, and I've never had a problem with it.
Also, I try to keep everything OUT of my septic tank that I possibly can other than toilet tissue and the waste/water that is supposed to go in it, including all else, from grease, chemicals, paint, excess amounts of bleach, all solids and non-biodegradeables, etc.
And I have the tank pumped every five years without fail. (I have it pumped in all years ending in 0 or 5, just to keep it idiot-proof for me. LOL)
I have never used any of those useless "additives" because normal usage provides all of the bacteria necessary for it to operate properly, according to many years aof study by NCSU.
The only thing that I use on my septic system is for root control since our drainfield has a lot of shrubbery and trees planted on or near it. I flush a cup or two of copper sulphate crystals down about three times a year to keep roots knocked out of the drainfield lines. Works like a charm.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The 3 30's would be smarter, due to same space as the 2 90's, but allows for better flow. Think of it like running in a Gym compared to running on a track. Which was easier to do?


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree. That's why I drew those in a cad program so I could see for myself what kind of turn radius I could get.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Randell,
I just noticed that you're from East Texas. I grew up in East Texas in Gladewater in the oil field (Gregg Co. near Longview) a _long_ time ago. 
Where are you from?
Mike


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

I've just retired to my place near Athens. Originally from the Dallas area.


----------

